# Physicians Formula minerals/ Painful pimples



## tara_hearts (Nov 11, 2007)

I just recently bought the physicians formula mineral wear powder and loved it. I loved how it went on, how long it lasted and how silky it made my skin. Then about two days after wearing it I started getting these pimples on my chin, kinda like cystic acne pimples. They were huge and very deep down under the skin and super painful. I keep my brushes clean, wash my face in the morning and at night.. what's up with the pimples??


----------



## Janice (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, I would discontinue use of the new foundation.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Wow, I would discontinue use of the new foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definetely did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now trying to let all the bumps go away.. I want to crawl in a hole and die.

Arghhh.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea same thing happened to me. But, this was with trying the aspirin mask. Now I have these two huge bumps on my chin. They just hurt hurt hurt.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 11, 2007)

I've tried all of their mineral products and this never happened to me once.

Acne on your chin is usually hormonal and usually it takes awhile for that type of blemish to form. Not really sure if it's that or something else.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 12, 2007)

Cystic acne is not normally a 'standard' reaction to a topical item, its moreso hereditary and a long-standing condition. If this only occurred after the cosmetics, discontinue their use and make a mental note not to go down that road again!

Generally cystic acne is not so much deep in the skin, but a lot larger than a normal pimple and unable to be popped unless surgically done... with time they should subside.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am prone to cystic acne (although luckily, the pimples normally stay under the surface and dont show..they still hurt though!) and a while ago switched my foundation to Bare Minerals. Like you, i loved how mineral make up made my skin look and feel  but i didnt notice any cystic acne as a result.. So maybe swtich from physicians formula to Bare Minerals cause one of the major draws of mineral makeup is that it supposed to be good cause its so pure for you skin so it def shouldnt be giving you acne!


----------

